
How a Steel Box Changed the World: A Brief History of Shipping - mcenedella
https://www.wsj.com/video/series/a-brief-history-of/how-a-steel-box-changed-the-world-a-brief-history-of-shipping/CF460889-9984-483E-AF44-324330B89ECA
======
FroshKiller
If you found this video interesting, check out the book The Box: How the
Shipping Container Made the World Smaller and the World Economy Bigger by Marc
Levinson.

------
mcenedella
Couldn't find a link without the pre-roll 15 second ad - sorry!

